
Powerful New Algorithm Is a Big Step Towards Whole-Brain Simulation - sizzle
https://singularityhub.com/2018/03/21/powerful-new-algorithm-is-a-big-step-towards-whole-brain-simulation/#sm.0000kt290r2rpepgtgq2r9tsrr3u0
======
mtreis86
Here is the paper referenced by the article
[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fninf.2018.0000...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fninf.2018.00002/full)

